# AutoTrail Mohican



## ThePoultys (Feb 4, 2008)

I am considering buying a 3 year old Mohican SE. Is there anything that I should be looking out for that is a known problem on this model?

Thanks - Brian P


----------



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Hi Brian I have had the Mohican model for about a year now, no problems up to press, apart from the flip down tv, which for the life of me i cannot get to work, but apart from that delighted with the mohican Regards Rob


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi we have a 2004 Mohican which we have had since new the only problems we had was the shower tray cracking, check in the groove on the tray where the shower door runs, also we had a few problems with the sargent electric box and control panel also check for leaks around the main roof light


----------



## ThePoultys (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for both replies - we decided against the one we saw yesterday but we are still looking for a Mohican as it seems to have the layout we could live with.


----------

